# Could it be old age?



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

I don't know what has happened lately but Sean has either been having separation anxiety or showing signs of old age. We don't know his actual age since we adopted him but believe it is between 11 - 11 1/2 yrs. old. He has been a part of our family for 10 plus yrs. and suddenly when we leave the house whether it's for a half hour or two hours he dumps over the garbage, knocks down all the shoes in the laundry room and flips the carpet by the laundry room door. We tried closing off the laundry room and he scratched at the door frame which caused the paint to peel. I don't care about the mess but this is totally unlike his normal behavior. He is never left alone for a long period of time and nothing traumatic has happened to him. Could this have something to do with him getting up in years? Should I go back to using the crate after he's been out of it for at least 7 yrs.?


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

maybe you should go back to the crate, if only to protect him, until you find out what's going on. because of the lack of apparent outside events as a cause, i'd want to rule out medical issues, has he had senior bloodwork lately?


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: katieliz i'd want to rule out medical issues, has he had senior bloodwork lately?


Actually Sean was diagnosed with an autoimmune illness when he was 3 y.o. He gets more bloodwork than I do.







In addition to his regular vet he sees a derm. specialist as well, and is on a strict regimen of meds. for his illness. Last labs came back great so I feel we can rule out the med. issues. Thanks for your concern. 
I was thinking about the crate also but hoping I wouldn't have to resort to it except, as you said, for his own safety.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

It could be canine dementia?
http://vetmedicine.about.com/od/dogdiseasesconditions/tp/canine-dementia.htm

KathyW recently put her Max on some medication and he is responding well.

Val


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Are the labs that they run to monitor Sean the full panel with the thyroid and such? I know sometimes when monitoring when on drugs, they run only select labs. 

Max had this issue when he was younger. He was fine left out, and then he started getting into stuff big time, and I've kenneled him ever since. That was several yrs ago. He cannot handle freedom. I think it all relates to his digestive issues too.


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

Thanks guys - I will look into Kathy's thread about Max.

Val - Yes, I was thinking along the lines of canine dementia but Sean is already on so many meds. that I'd hate to put him on anymore and obviously would have to check with the vet(s) about any contraindications.
Lisa - Yes, it is a full panel as they are always concerned about organ damage, etc. and said they would taper any meds. having adverse side effects.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I figured as much about the panel, but it was worth asking about. 

Have their been any changes in the digestion or stool quality?


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Take a look at things that have changed in his life. What are you doing differently? Have you changed the outings program? Stuff that we don't give much thought can upset dogs. Plus look at how your behavior changes in response to his change. [He might be seeking more attention.]


----------

